# Osprey Release a book about the Brazilian Expeditionary Force in World War II



## Lucke.stz (Mar 14, 2011)

To us this is so good !

The almost unknow Brazilian Expeditionary Force (FEB) in World War II wins a book, I did a review here: (it's in portuguese but can be translated, just clik on on left upper corner in site)

Review Osprey: Brazilian Expeditionary Force in World War II > SprueMaster – Tudo sobre Modelismo !

And here a interview with the author of the book:

Entrevista com César Campiani Maximiano > SprueMaster – Tudo sobre Modelismo !

We are very pround to have a book about our brave soldiers published in English 

All best,


----------

